# Funny Pictures Thread. (Dial-up Warning)



## Sidonia (Jun 24, 2009)

We all come across funny pictures, I thought it'd be a good idea to compile them in to one thread, it has worked really well on other forums I post on so lets see how it goes here.


----------



## webcol (Jun 24, 2009)

Ha ha lol


----------



## =bECS= (Jun 24, 2009)

lol @ the turtle


----------



## Reptile City (Jun 25, 2009)

I wasent expecting the turtle to do that.
It was a suprise....lol
Anyone for meat made at a store, where animals arnt harmed...classic
Nice one!

Jason


----------



## Australis (Jun 25, 2009)

Hmmm.. true story


----------



## Australis (Jun 25, 2009)

Hmmm...


----------



## Australis (Jun 25, 2009)

>...>


..


----------



## Australis (Jun 25, 2009)

...


----------



## kidsheart (Jun 25, 2009)

that lotto ones pretty funny haha


----------



## Australis (Jun 25, 2009)

kidsheart said:


> that lotto ones pretty funny haha



You got that right lady!


----------



## kakariki (Jun 25, 2009)

Here are some of my favs......


----------



## Sidonia (Jun 25, 2009)

HAHA love the chicken one!


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 25, 2009)

I quite like this one


----------



## hallie (Jun 25, 2009)

Great thread...:lol:


----------



## hallie (Jun 25, 2009)

some more...:lol:


----------



## noidea (Jun 25, 2009)

Haha The kid and chicken one bought back memories, some not so happy .lol. My grandparents had a bantam rooster named gok gok and it was frickin crazy.


----------



## Slytherin (Jun 25, 2009)

These pix are funny! Keep em coming....Now to see if I've got any.


----------



## LadySnake (Jun 25, 2009)

One of my favs...


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Jun 25, 2009)

the turtle is a classic!

heres some more funnies.


----------



## andyscott (Jun 25, 2009)

Some look-a-likes.


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Jun 25, 2009)

hahahahaha posh spice and falcore.
thats so classic.


----------



## Kyro (Jun 25, 2009)

A few more funny ones


----------



## Sidonia (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## snake_lover (Jun 25, 2009)

hehe these are funny

id put sum up but i dont know how to put pics up =S hehe


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 25, 2009)

Quite clearly the dog has an insatiable craving for pigs ears 8)


----------



## Cabotinage (Jun 25, 2009)

i love cyanide and happiness and i love demotivational pictures.


----------



## snake_lover (Jun 25, 2009)

hehe


----------



## hallie (Jun 25, 2009)

more...:lol:


----------



## Anton-Crowley (Jun 25, 2009)

This is one of my favs.
Enjoy.


----------



## Anton-Crowley (Jun 25, 2009)

Hahahahahaha...........yid army !!!!!!


----------



## itbites (Jun 25, 2009)

Heres a few...


----------



## Anton-Crowley (Jun 25, 2009)

Have you seen this cat?????

HAHAHAHA


----------



## itbites (Jun 25, 2009)

Some more..


----------



## Anton-Crowley (Jun 25, 2009)

some good ones


----------



## Anton-Crowley (Jun 25, 2009)

some more......love the Batman one.


----------



## oreo1 (Jun 25, 2009)

lolz!!!! this thread is good keep em coming


----------



## Anton-Crowley (Jun 25, 2009)

more laughs.......


----------



## Anton-Crowley (Jun 25, 2009)

God listens......apparently.......

and I just love seeing Chelsea lose.......especially to the Mighty Spurs.


----------



## hallie (Jun 25, 2009)

forgot my pics...lol


----------



## hallie (Jun 25, 2009)

here they are...:lol:


----------



## Joshua VW (Jun 25, 2009)

That snake is awesome!!!!


----------



## Lonewolf (Jun 25, 2009)

god some of these had me in tears


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 25, 2009)

u ppl are sick...


----------



## Snakewoman (Jun 25, 2009)

Enjoy...


----------



## Snakewoman (Jun 25, 2009)

And some more...


----------



## Steman (Jun 25, 2009)

heres some of mine. god i love demotivational pictures


----------



## ruralreptiles (Jun 25, 2009)

...


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Jun 26, 2009)

tatt2tony said:


> u ppl are sick...


 
lol tell me you didnt laugh at at least some of them 
im almost in tears. its made me feel better.


----------



## Vixen (Jun 26, 2009)

I loled hard at the pigeon. :lol:


----------



## Vixen (Jun 26, 2009)

~~~


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Jun 26, 2009)

some more look-alikes


----------



## webcol (Jun 26, 2009)

This makes me laugh!


----------



## webcol (Jun 26, 2009)

This is from the website ******ed my life..
Today, in the shower, a dime fell on my foot. The only place it could have come from? One of my fat rolls. FML


----------



## method (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## redbellybite (Jun 26, 2009)

LMAO ...some are just so funny ...My hubby and I were in tears looking at this thread last night ....


----------



## Shonfield (Jun 27, 2009)

this site needs to allow more than 5 uploads...i have about 200 pics on my computer :lol:


----------



## Shonfield (Jun 27, 2009)

more....


----------



## Shonfield (Jun 27, 2009)

last lot for now...


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Jun 27, 2009)

man some of these are gold i have some they arn't arn't as funny but will put them up anyways


----------



## hallie (Jun 27, 2009)

Keep them coming...:lol:


----------



## Mrs I (Jun 27, 2009)

Some of these are great, a good way to make people to remember to smile.... its not that hard, really.


----------



## MrsDragonLady (Jun 27, 2009)

:lol: enjoy :lol:


----------



## Jacquie (Jun 27, 2009)

This one has a swear word in it, I hope I don't get into trouble - but it does feature a reptile.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jun 27, 2009)

Various ones


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jun 27, 2009)

this could go on all night


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jun 27, 2009)

more ,really.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jun 27, 2009)

Have lots that are very not appropriate for here .


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 28, 2009)

LMAO....wow some are really disturbing ....CRACKS that seal one is like HOLY @#$%! it looks like something out of a horror film ....


----------



## gecko-mad (Jun 28, 2009)

yeah cracks dats scary and funny!!


----------



## deebo (Jun 28, 2009)

man there is some gold in this thread!!

keep it coming ppl!


----------



## TWENTY B (Jun 29, 2009)

ouch, my insides hurt


----------



## oreo1 (Jun 29, 2009)

hahaa!


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jun 29, 2009)

some more you said


----------



## Slytherin (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh that 'ratbread' made me shudder!


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jun 29, 2009)

Scraping the bottom of the barrel now


----------



## method (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## method (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 29, 2009)

just finished read all of these PMSL


----------



## Stompsy (Jun 30, 2009)

I have no idea if these will work.....


----------



## Stompsy (Jun 30, 2009)

And these...


----------



## Stompsy (Jun 30, 2009)

and...


----------



## TWENTY B (Jun 30, 2009)

please sir, i want some more


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jul 1, 2009)

method said:


>


 Some of these are just good parenting come on.... ok parents hands up who hasnt done 1 of these, hmmm i see no hands....Hosing the baby down then straight into the clothes dryer, now thats thinking.


----------



## Australis (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## Australis (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## Australis (Jul 5, 2009)

Laughing at their own impending misfortunes lol


----------



## Australis (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## Australis (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## TWENTY B (Jul 5, 2009)

could you have her send her resume & measurements to [email protected]


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Jul 6, 2009)

I love i can has cheez burger AND fail blog ^-^


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Jul 6, 2009)

more


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Jul 6, 2009)

lol


----------



## Noongato (Jul 6, 2009)

Heres a pik from our local vet, in mighty Orange. 

View attachment 95759


Man i wish i couldve gotten a penguin from somewhere, that wouldve gotten them! Or 20 penguins and make them bankrupt!!


----------



## MrsDragonLady (Jul 6, 2009)

midnightserval said:


> Heres a pik from our local vet, in mighty Orange.
> 
> View attachment 95759
> 
> ...


 


Do they have any at the Western Plains Zoo that they would lend you :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MrsDragonLady (Jul 6, 2009)

just 4 fun :lol:


----------



## method (Jul 20, 2009)

Not funny but awesome non the less:



> Look carefully at the image below. Do you see a couple of spirals, one blue and one green? Well, take a closer look - in actual fact, the blue and green are actually the same colour!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## m_beardie (Jul 20, 2009)

its the jackson 5... no offence to anyone


----------

